# Trading! Npcs available!



## AkaneDeath (May 7, 2017)

Hello. I'm searching for a couple of cards but I am willing to look at any and all offers. Don't feel shy to ask! I won't bite, I promise. Also, it doesn't have to be a one to one deal. I'm willing to go up to two or three cards for just one on my search list. 

The specific ones I'm looking for are;
Etoile from the Sanrio
Genji
Marshal
Julian

In exchange I can offer these. I don't mind doing a one for two cards as well, meaning one card of yours for two of mine. Thanks!
214-Don
126-Coach
118-Poncho
122-Lucha
130-Prince
174-Bettina
217-Jingle
004-Sable
120-Ozzie
131-Pate
193-Keaton
106-booker
110-leila
017-lottie
125-gwen
305-celeste
102-reese
195-hamphrey
119-felicity
12-Wade
123-Fuchsia
014-Luna
07-Stella
Japanese Sanrio Marty


----------



## StarrySkye3 (May 7, 2017)

I am interested in your Marty, I unfortunately do not have extras of the ones you want, but I have cards that will help you get them! I have Diana, Kyle, Octavian, Molly and others. You can check out my thread if you want! Willing to trade multiples for him. Please let me know!


----------

